
ECL logic ramblings - dfox
https://justanotherelectronicsblog.com/?p=375
======
mrob
Interesting article. Requested next step: build two more and make a ring
oscillator. I'd also like to see a speed comparison of a CMOS gate using
transistors of roughly the same price and in the same package.

~~~
klodolph
According to the comments, you can make an oscillator out of one, and even use
a crystal to lock oscillation to the crystal frequency.

